# Owning or Lending???



## Dr.Dorkness (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all,

So what do you do when you find a good book? Do you buy it or go to the library??

With me it is a bit of both. I go to the library and lend a book that I think I like. If I like it I go to the bookstore and buy or order it there. One of my lifetime dreams is to have a reading room in my house. With large shelves full of books.


----------



## Kelise (Apr 17, 2011)

Buy it. As a result I don't have much room anymore, and a whoooole lot of storage boxes around the house (still live with my parents) and that's with three bookcases taking up my room, and most of the living room as a bookcase.

When I move out, I'm having a reading room.

...Just too bad that it looks like I may want to move to the UK somewhere in all this.


----------



## Ravana (Apr 17, 2011)

Buy it. I like to be able to refer to it at my leisure… which library borrowing often renders inconvenient.


----------



## myrddin173 (Apr 17, 2011)

I almost always buy the book, when I have the money of course.  Sometimes I take out books from my school library, but I guess when I graduate I will have to buy copies of my favorite library books.


----------



## Kate (Apr 18, 2011)

Buy. I have more books than my local library, but really, that's not difficult.  It used to be a fairly even match when I lived in civilisation, I wonder if it will go back that way when I move back to the city?  I want my house to be filled with books... so far so good.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Apr 18, 2011)

I mostly buy, but I do visit my local library if only as a show of support. Too many are being shut down despite the fact that they provide a valuable resource for children whose parents either can't afford to buy books or don't see reading as a priority.


----------



## Amorus (Apr 18, 2011)

I buy it, and then usually lend it to people after I have finished reading it. I guess I become the library at that point!


----------



## Oof Nian (Apr 23, 2011)

owning is amust if i love it so much , But i usually lending  lol


----------



## Sigillimus (Apr 25, 2011)

It is both for me, though it truly just depends on my current money situation. Usually I'll only purchase a book if I have enough money set aside, or if it is too new and the library doesn't have it then and there. 



> Too many are being shut down despite the fact that they provide a valuable resource for children whose parents either can't afford to buy books or don't see reading as a priority.



This, sadly, is an unfortunate truth. I'm just glad that my town's library is still alive and kicking.


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 25, 2011)

I buy books, mostly, or read them on Project Gutenberg (as a large number of the books I really love are in the public domain). I might lend a book from a friend, but rarely from libraries. Though I like libraries for research, they just never have much in terms of fiction that I'd want to read.


----------



## The Realm Wanderer (Apr 25, 2011)

I head to the library if I only fancy reading something but if I'm after something that I reckon will really interest me, I'll buy it 
Oh, and Starconstant, don't move to the UK. Coming from Australia you'd probably break down. I live in England. Not the nicest of places to be sure. Put it this way, as soon as I have enough money, I am gone! The place is rife with thugs and other not-so-very pleasant people. Of course don't take my word for it, watch a bit of our news.


----------



## Fnord (Apr 25, 2011)

Definitely own.  I had to dedicate an entire room of my house as a library, but there is a degree of joy in just being able to grab a book and start reading.  And I tend to read multiple books simultaneously (though only one fiction book at a time) and thus borrowing or using the library is kind of impractical.


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a fair few books, but I am still very good about getting rid of them. I don't like about 60% of what I read, and of the stuff I do like, I won't necessarily reread most of it - I tend to give the books in that second category to friends, and the former just sort of drift until I take a trip to a library * or else have a friend I know likes that specific sort of book. I probably only keep the top tier of books I read, ones I will reread, and the classics (though my definition of 'classic' includes SFF classics, so that helps).

* And yes, I realize that my earlier complaint that libraries never have any good fiction is perhaps the result of people only donating books they didn't like, and libraries mostly buying books from the bestsellers list or "XXXX Books You Must Read Before You Die" sorts otherwise.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 26, 2011)

90% of the time I simply go to the library. Sometimes I do feel the urge to actually own it though, so I head out to buy the book of my desire.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (May 15, 2011)

Amazon.com for me LOL I hate "borrowing" from the library.. they always want it back LOL.. but I find all my favorites for REALLY cheap on amazon.com... I just got a copy of watership down by richard adams on Amazon for a penny LOL the book store wanted 16 dollars for it x.x so if it's something that's caught my interest.. I'd go look on Amazon first simply cause if I end up not liking it.. I won't have wasted much money


----------



## M.A.N. (May 28, 2011)

Nice to see so many people here buing their books.
There's hope for us bookstore owners yet.

Take care,
Magnus


----------

